# Some of my little guys, L134, L201, L205 plecos and some more



## Eros168 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi guys, got some pictures and clip of my little guys after getting addicted to sucker fishies.

L134 Leopard Frog Pleco - YouTube

Leopard Frog Pleco L134 - YouTube

L144 Bristle Nose Pleco Fry - YouTube

enjoy,


----------



## Eros168 (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Some great up close pictures of the frogs. They very healthy and happy.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

awesome L134's i so have got to find some of those.


----------

